# Audi DSG vs. Porsche PDK



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I recently drove the Porsche Boxster with a PDK transmission and I have to say I was thoroughly impressed. The one thing that the transmission did brilliantly was give the engine a strong blip prior to downshifts which is something that I find is lacking in both my A3 DSG and the TTS DSG. On my A3 it seems as though the downshifts at high revs are not properly rev-matched and result in a bit of a jerk, something the PDK did not have. The TTS DSG seems to have somewhat better software as I felt it was smoother in the downshifts than my A3 and also didn't have the DSG lag on start that the A3 has, but still not quite as aggressive as it should be.
I'm planning on getting a TTS in a couple of months and since no manual option exists I will have to get along with the DSG so I was wondering if any of you that have aftermarket DSG flashes have noticed a difference in the smoothness of your downshifts? If so what do you suggest is the best one, HPA, GIAC?


----------



## 2Volkswagens (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Audi DSG vs. Porsche PDK (audimikey)*

I don't have the flash but do agree that PDK is a brilliant piece of kit. Drove a Cayman S and a 997S back to back and was very much impressed. Only thing is they really need to sort out the goofy shift buttons as I screwed up several times coming from the TT. I kept down shifting when I wanted to go up a gear. Once they come online with a more conventional set up, it will be truly great. 
Regards,
John


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Audi DSG vs. Porsche PDK (2Volkswagens)*

Yep, I agree, the buttons are such a stupid idea and just reflect Porsche's stubbornness. Apparently on the 2010 Turbo they will offer regular paddles (as a costly option of course). Of course it bears mentioning that the PDK is a 5k option vs. $1500 for an S-Tronic so it better be good!
Still there has to be a way to make the DSG a bit more aggressive, I would be surprised if a simple controller flash couldn't resolve these issues.


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi DSG vs. Porsche PDK (2Volkswagens)*

The PDK for 2010 will have paddle shifters, so no more buttons FYI.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Audi DSG vs. Porsche PDK (audimikey)*

HPA is not available for the TTS


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Audi DSG vs. Porsche PDK (tcardio)*

Really? No HPA? Damn, there aren't too many aftermarket mods for the TTS are there? I can't even find an air intake for it.


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi DSG vs. Porsche PDK (tcardio)*

I though someone here is running a TTS with HPA? no?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: Audi DSG vs. Porsche PDK (alipor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alipor* »_I thought someone here is running a TTS with HPA? no?

Perhaps the Haldex controller?


----------



## rodo (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Audi DSG vs. Porsche PDK (audimikey)*

thought this would help. evoms do a tts specific intake ive just ordered one but i think theres a backlog.
regal then need to have it shipped to the uk so it could take a month. 
http://www.vag-tuner.com/acata....html search here for a picture. it is a sealed unit, using ram air from the oem front grill scoop and is postioned where the oem airintake would sit. however, it uses the bonnet lid as a cover for the boxed housing, im told it does form a tight seal. the filter the filter they use i am told is dry so no worrys about the maff sensor. 
if you have after intake noise then this should offer slightly more dbs compared to other sealed units which, arent as loud as an open cai. this is due to it using the bonnet lid.


----------



## rodo (Sep 15, 2006)

gaic offer a dsg flash for the 2.ot but i dont know if it will work with the TTS, its similar to HPA flash


----------



## alipor (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Audi DSG vs. Porsche PDK (DrDomm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrDomm* »_
Perhaps the Haldex controller?

No, Def not the Haldex, I'll look for it later, but someone on the west coast had it done, and was going to write it up, but I never saw the write up on how he likes it.


----------

